# String inlay



## JPMcC (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a hobbyist woodworker who is interested in learning inlay techniques. Can anyone offer me advice regarding the use of 1/16" straight router bits for grooving for string inlay? I'm trying to decide whether it's better to use hand tools, i.e., shop-made or Lie-Nielson's inlay tools, or to make the groove with a router. 

Thanks,

JPMcC


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Get a copy of the book Creating Beautiful Boxes with Inlay Techniques by Doug Stowe. It will have every thing you need.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JPMcC

You can get 1/16" router bits but they brake very easy, I would suggest the small saw blades for that job,,it will take the work out unlike the router bit..
The blades are 1" to 1 1/4" diam.(Dremel type) they make and sell a small hand saw holder for the blades...

Amazon.com: Dremel 670 Mini Saw Attachment: Home Improvement

===========



JPMcC said:


> I'm a hobbyist woodworker who is interested in learning inlay techniques. Can anyone offer me advice regarding the use of 1/16" straight router bits for grooving for string inlay? I'm trying to decide whether it's better to use hand tools, i.e., shop-made or Lie-Nielson's inlay tools, or to make the groove with a router.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JPMcC


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forums,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum John!


----------



## JPMcC (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## JPMcC (Sep 1, 2009)

bobj3,

What is the best way to make long straight line cuts using the Dremel saw attachment? Does the attachment have a depth adjustment and what is the saw blade's kerf?

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

" depth adjustment " well yes and no, you will see a slot in the plastic part that you can put a small screw in place with a nut and lock washer that you can use for adjust for a depth stop. 

Very small kerf,the slot will come out very clean.
You may want to stack two blades up to get the 1/16" you want to use for the inlay strip..


"straight line cuts " many ways to do that but I would use a guide board, something for the attachment to rub on to keep running true...

I would also use the 
Dremel 225-01 Flex Shaft Attachment
Amazon.com: Dremel 225-01 Flex Shaft Attachment: Home Improvement

It's Just a bit lighter and you can guide it essayer 

============
=========




JPMcC said:


> bobj3,
> 
> What is the best way to make long straight line cuts using the Dremel saw attachment? Does the attachment have a depth adjustment and what is the saw blade's kerf?
> 
> John


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, John! 
You might want to check on finewoodworking.com. I did a search there on "inlay" and here are the articles that came up ...

Inlay Articles

On some of the articles/videos you have to be a member to view, but they have a 14 day free trial you can use to view them.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## JPMcC (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I think I've read all the articles posted on the Fine Woodworking website. The articles are excellent, but I didn't find any on routing grooves for string inlay. Instead, the articles I've read address using or making hand tools for inlay grooves. I don't know whether the width of the groove created by the hand tools is 1/16" or smaller. Nevertheless, I just bought a 1/16" bit from Rockler and will give it a try before buying either the Lie-Nielson or Veritas inlay hand tool.


----------



## dvanvelzer (Jul 20, 2011)

JPMcC,
This is a pretty old post but just wanted you to know that today in the mail I received my 1/16th and 1/8th inch bits, some ebony and holly precut inlay, and my Bosch Colt template base and some brass template bushings. I also made the LN tools but ordered the blades from LN. I think I'm ready to start seriously playing with string inlay. I would be interested to know how far you've come since the initial post and the inlay work you're doing now. BTW, I'm brand new on this forum.
Don


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dvanvelzer said:


> JPMcC,
> This is a pretty old post but just wanted you to know that today in the mail I received my 1/16th and 1/8th inch bits, some ebony and holly precut inlay, and my Bosch Colt template base and some brass template bushings. I also made the LN tools but ordered the blades from LN. I think I'm ready to start seriously playing with string inlay. I would be interested to know how far you've come since the initial post and the inlay work you're doing now. BTW, I'm brand new on this forum.
> Don


Hi dvan - Welcome to the forum
I dunno if JP is around but I know I'd be interested in seeing some pics of what you can come up with. I've played around with a little inlay work but nothing to serious and never string inlay. Sounds fascinating.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Don


----------

